# Trennung GUI / Funktionalität



## Ocean-Driver (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo,


Wie sehr trennt ihr diese beiden Bereiche?

Ich habe beispielsweise eine kleine Methode die ich nur in einem Fenster brauche. Baue ich die Prüfung ob der Wert ok ist in dem Event ein oder in der Funktion selbst?Und wenn ich die Prüfung in der Methode selbst einbaue, rufe ich da dann auch direkt zum Beispiel eine JOptionPane auf, oder übergebe ich es als Exception nach oben an die GUI die das ganze dann endgültig verarbeitet?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2008)

in kleinen Testprogrammen ist eine solche Trennung eher akademisch,

das lohnt sich erst, wenn man systematisch arbeitet, mit vielen Klassen, vielen ähnlichen Übergängen/ Trennungen

ausprobieren ist nie verkehrt, aber in kleinen Programmen nicht allzu ernst nehmen


----------



## Ocean-Driver (14. Apr 2008)

hi,

klar, aber ich will mir keinen schlechten Stil angewöhnen - also ist die beste Methode die fehler per Exception an die GUI zu werfen?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2008)

hmm, ich bezog mich mehr auf den allgemeinen Fall,

aber ja, Exception ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus ein gängiges Mittel zur Kommunikation zurück zum unbekannten Aufrufer,
insbesondere falls nicht eine Operation direkt antworten muss,
sondern noch mehrere Schichten darunter bis zu den Daten durchlaufen werden,

falls es nur ein einzelner Aufruf ist kann man auch gut über Rückgabewert boolean nachdenken,

je nachdem, wie dicht die aufgerufene Klasse an der GUI ist, kann sie aber durchaus auch selber ein JOptionPane öffnen,
das ist nämlich eine Aufgabe für eine Art GUI-Funktionalitätsklasse, im Gegensatz zu den von Swing abgeleiteten Klassen, die sich wirklich nur um ihr eigenes Fenster kümmern sollten


----------

